# חופים בכינרת שאפשר להכניס כלבים



## נתי 3011 (26/9/12)

חופים בכינרת שאפשר להכניס כלבים 
אנחנו מתכננים טיול בצפון בחג ולישון באחד מחופי הכינרת המוכרזים. הכלבונת כבר הודיעה לנו שאין מצב שהיא לא באה. אז השאלה היא האם מישהו מכיר חוף שניתן להכניס אליו כלבים ללינת לילה?


----------



## טלית נודדת (27/9/12)

סוסיתא, כל זמן שהכלב קשור ולא נבחן.


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

תודה 
האם זה נחשב חוף פופולרי והמוני? היינו מעדיפים חוף ללא ביקוש גדול כדי שלא יהיו לה יותר מדי גירויים והיא תוכל לישון באוהל בלי לבדוק


את מי אפשר ללקק בחוץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. ברור לי שבחג חוף לא המוני זה בעיקר משאלת לב אבל יש חופים שהם פחות מלאים גם בחג, אני פשוט לא מכירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. תודה


----------



## טלית נודדת (27/9/12)

הרבה אנשים, אבל הם לא מסכימים להכניס גנרטורים 
או בעלי פוטנציאל לרעש, כך שתמיד שקט שם ורגוע.


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

הבעיה עם הכלבה הזו 
שאחרי אוכל, אנשים הם האהבה הכי גדולה שלה. היא רק מחפשת מישהו לנשק אותו למוות. דווקא גנרטורים ומוזיקה לא מפריעים לה אבל אנשים זה משהו שהיא לא עומדת בפניו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ברור לי שאין סיכוי למצוא מקום בלי אנשים בחג ולכן אנחנו מחפשים מקום בלי אטרקציות כך שיהיה פחות ביקוש אליו. אם אין שם גנרטורים ומוזיקה אולי באמת, באופן יחסי, הוא יהיה פחות מלא מחופים אחרים. תודה על ההמלצה אני אתקשר לבדוק שגם בחג אפשר להכניס כלב.


----------



## shira3121 (28/9/12)

הם באמת לא נותנים להכניס גנרטורים? 
ומסלקים אם אנשים הכניסו? כי בכל חוף שהינו כתוב שאסור ובפועל היו


----------



## טלית נודדת (28/9/12)

בכל הפעמים שהיינו היה שקט ולא היו גנרטורים


----------



## הרגע שלפני I (27/9/12)

בחוה"מ כנראה שלא תמצאו מקום עם מעט אנשים


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

יש חופים כמעט ללא אטרקציות והם מושכים אליהם 
פחות אנשים. אנחנו מחפשים מקום שיש בו שרותים, מים זורמים ותאורה, זהו. זה כנראה לא חוף שימשוך אליו משפחות עם ילדים ( ילדים זה הצעצוע החביב ביותר על הכלבה הזו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אני מניחה שגם הערסים למיניהם יעדיפו חוף יותר רועש ....ברור לי שלא נמצא חוף ריק אבל באופן יחסי משהו פחות עמוס.


----------



## אנה פב (29/9/12)

חוף גופרה 
המון צל יש שרותים מקלחות ותאורה אסור גנרטורים ומוזיקה רועשת (לא מכניסים מע׳ הגברה). חזרנו אתמול בחוף יש מלא כלבים רובם לא קשורים. 
ילדים גם יש בשפע, אין אטרקציות אבל נכון לאתמול בערב החף היה מפוצץ אחת הסיבות שהחלטנו לא להישאר לילה נוסף ובלילה חזרנו הביתה.


----------



## xslf (27/9/12)

היינו לא מזמן בחוף לבנון, עפם 3 כלבים גדולים 
לא עשו לנו בעיות.


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

השאלה אם בחג כשיש הרבה אנשים 
הם גם נותנים להכניס כלב? אני אתקשר לבדוק תודה. האם החוף נחשב לחוף אטרקטיבי? יש בו אטרקציות רבות?


----------



## pandidi (27/9/12)

מה זה אטרקציה בשבילך? 
בחגים וסופי שבוע כשחם החופים המוסדרים בכנרת עמוסים ברמות קשות.. אני לא מכירה אף חוף עם אטרקציות למעט אור, מים ושירותים/מקלחות. קחי בחשבון שרוב הסיכויים שתצטרכו לקשור אותו כל הזמן ויהיו מסביבכם המון אנשים.. אם תרצי הכוונה לחוף לא מוסדר אבל יחסית מאד מבודד (לפחות היה כזה עד שנה שעברה) אז תשלחי מסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תהנו!!


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

אטרקציה זה כל דבר שמושך משפחות עם ילדים 
וערסים שלתדהמתי מאוד אוהבים ״ לבלדור״ ( הטעות במקור ). אני מניחה שאת צודקת לגבי הקיץ והחגים. אני לא מאוהבי הקמפינג ולכן לא היינו עד היום בחופים מוסדרים בכנרת ואני לא מכירה אותם. נסענו בתאריכים לא פופולרים ורק לכמה שעות שהכלבה תשחה בכנרת. השנה אנחנו נוסעים עם חברים והכלבה כבר הודיעה שאין מצב שמישהו נוסע בלעדיה אז נצטרך למצוא מקום שהיא תיתן לישון בלילה ( בכל זאת לא נעים מהחברים שירצו לישון בסופו של דבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). אשמח מאוד לקבל ממך הכוונה לחוף המדובר מאחר וחוף בתשלום חיפשנו רק כי החופים שאינם בתשלום יותר מפוצצים מאלו שצריך לשלם עבורם כניסה. תודה


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

לא מצליחה לשלוח מסר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|* 
אולי את תצליחי   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . ( אני מנסה ממקינטוש ה pc  לא תקין). בכל מקרה אשמח לקבל הכוונה לחוף המדובר.                                תודה


----------



## pandidi (28/9/12)

שלחתי לך


----------



## נתי 3011 (28/9/12)

אני לא מצליחה לענות מהמחשב הזה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
שלחתי לך תשובה ב sms שבטח  לא הגיעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מצליחה לקרוא משהו מהסמארטפון אבל לא לענות. מקווה שמחר יחזור המחשב מהתיקון. מה שאני כן יכולה לכתוב כאן, כי את זה בטח כבר כולם כאן יודעים , זה שאת מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. מקווה שאת השאר אני אוכל לכתוב מחר במסר כשהמחשב יחזור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. בינתיים, תודה רבה


----------



## נתי 3011 (28/9/12)

פנדידי , האם הגיע אליך ה SMS ששלחתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
המחשב עדיין לא חזר מהתיקון . הטאבלט המעצבן הזה לא נותן לקרוא ולכתוב מסרים


----------



## taltaltal9 (27/9/12)

היינו פעמיים בלבנון.


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

נבדוק אם זה תקף גם חג , תודה.


----------



## OrlyNL (27/9/12)

אנחנו נכנסים עם הכלבה באופן קבוע לדוגית 
ולבנון.


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

איך נחשבים דוגית ולבנון מבחינת העומס שבהם? 
אנחנו מחפשים חוף עם כמה שפחות אטרקציות כך שיהיה פחות אטרקטיבי לאנשים. פחות אנשים = יותר סיכויים לישון בלילה עם הכלבה. בכל מקרה , אני אתקשר לבדוק איתם אם ניתן להכניס כלב גם בחג .  תודה


----------



## yelly (27/9/12)

אנחנו היינו בחוף כפר נחום עם הכלבה 
האמת שלא שמתי לב אם מדובר בחוף מוכרז או לא אבל החוף היה ריק למדי, מדי פעם מעט תיירים מהכנסיה שהגיעו למסעדה ולטבול קצת, 
והגישה למים נוחה ( אם כי קצת מלוכלך - אבל זה במרבית החופים בכנרת לצערי..)
הכלבה שלנו מאוד נהנתה שם .. 
מצורפת תמונה


----------



## Ridcully (27/9/12)

ברור שנהנת... 
ויזלה ומים ? זה כאילו אמרת צ'יזבורגר עם גבינה...


----------



## yelly (27/9/12)

זה נכון  
איך עובר "גיל ההתבגרות" עם הפרחח שלכם ?  נראה לי שגם אנחנו נכנסים לשם בימים אלה...


----------



## Ridcully (27/9/12)

הוא כמעט 7 חודשים כבר 
סך הכל בסדר...חוץ מהקטע של המשיכות והנסיון להרים דבברים מהרצפה....

לצערנו אנחנו מהדרום ככה שקצת בעייתי לקחת אותו למקומות עם מים


----------



## windowto (27/9/12)

יואוווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 
תהנו מגיל ההתבגרות, אנחנו כלכך שם עכשיו


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

דווקא אצלנו הגיל הזה היה יותר קל מהחודשים 
הראשונים. הם אומנם כבר יותר גדולים פיזית אבל לפחות כבר מכירים כמה פקודות. בחודשים הראשונים המפלצת פירקה לי את הבית לחתיכות עכשיו היא הרבה יותר גדולה אבל לפחות יודעת מה מותר ומה אסור  ( יודעת ממש לא אומר שזה מזיז לה אבל לפחות היא יודעת למה כועסים עליה כשהיא מפרקת נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). מתי הם נרגעים כבר ההיפראקטיביים האלה???


----------



## windowto (27/9/12)

דווקא בגיל חודשיים היה לי שטיח בבית 
כבר תהינו אם כל מה שמתארים לברדורים הוא מיתוס או ששלנו עילוי.
אז זהו- שלא


----------



## נתי 3011 (27/9/12)

האם שילמתם כניסה? 
אני מניחה שאם הכניסה חופשית זה אינו חוף מוכרז ולצערי דווקא אלו בחגים הכי עמוסים ( לכן אנו מחפשים חוף בתשלום אבל כזה שאינו אטרקטיבי במיוחד ). מצד שני, אני בהחלט אבדוק את החוף  הזה אחרי החגים, חיפשנו חוף נחמד בכנרת לקחת את המופרעת לשחות ובמקום שיש הרבה אנשים היא עסוקה בלעשות להם עיניים במקום לשחות איתנו.  הכלבה שלכם יפיפה איזה כיף כלב שנהנה איתכם במים....


----------



## micina (28/9/12)

גם אנחנו נוסעים לקמפינג 
הי
אנחנו נוסעים יחד עם ליצ'י לעשות קאיקים.
לאחר מכן אננו מתכננים לסוע לחוף האון בכנרת, לא לכפר הנופש אלא לקמפינג. צלצלתי אליהם - החוף מסודר כולל מקלחות שירותים וחשמל. 
אפשר להביא כלבים!!!!!!
כניסה לרכב 150 ש"ח.

מיכאל.


----------



## נתי 3011 (28/9/12)

תודה 
אולי נפגוש את ליצ׳י שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  איך עושים קיאקים עם כלב?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עד כמה שידוע לי לא נותנים להעלות כלב לקיאק, דווקא הכלבה שלנו הייתה נורא נהנית ( לברדורית חולת מים) אבל הנחנו שלא יתנו לנו להעלות אותה אז ויתרנו על הרעיון.   מתי אתם נוסעים ?


----------



## micina (28/9/12)

לא חושב שתהיה בעייה בקאיאקים 
כל הפעמים שעשינו קאיקים (ללא הכלבה) ראיתי הרבה אנשים עם כלבים, כך שאני לא צופה שתהיה בעייה. 

אנחנו נוסעים מחר.


----------



## רויטל 1972 (28/9/12)

בגושרים נותנים לכלבים לעלות לקייק 
בדג על הדן ממש לא מסכימים. בכפר בלום לא בדקנו. שוגי שלנו כבר בת שנתיים, מטורפת על מים. שוחה כמו דג. לא מוותרת על אף טיול משפחתי. כבר פעמיים שטה בקייקים ומאוד נהנתה.

אגב, בחוף השיקמים מותר להכניס כלבים ואין עם זה שום בעיה. היינו שם כבר מספר רב שחפעמים יחד עם הדגיגה שלנו.


----------



## נתי 3011 (28/9/12)

איזה יופי 
לא האמנתי שיש מקום שמכניס כלב לתוך קיאק ,בגלל זה לא בדקתי. אולי זה פונקציה של גודל? באיזה גודל שוגי שלכם? אני די בספק אם יעלו על קיאק לברדורית ששוקלת 30 קילו.


----------



## רויטל 1972 (29/9/12)

שוגי היא כלבת קוקר אנגלי 
כלבה בינונית קטנה. שוקלת כ-15 ק"ג.

הפחד העיקרי של בעלי הקייקים הוא לא מהגודל של הכלבים, אלא מהציפורניים שלהם והנזקים שהציפורניים עלולות לעשות לקייק. קחי איתך שני זוגות גרביים ליתר ביטחון. אם ממש יפחדו על הקייק את יכולה להלביש לכלב גרביים והכך למנוע את המגע של הציפרניים עם הקייק.

לנו בכל אופן ממש לא עשו בעיות. להיפך, הם אפילו היו ידידותיים כלפיינו וכלפיי הכלבה, מאוד אדיבים וחייכנים.

אל תנסי את קייקי דג על הדן. הם באמת היו מגעילים ועויינים כלפינו.


----------



## נתי 3011 (28/9/12)

תהנו 
ולא לשכוח לספר איך היה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. אנחנו נוסעים בחול המועד .....  נשמח לקבל המלצות ו/ או הסתייגויות.


----------



## shira3121 (28/9/12)

גם לדוגית אפשר להכניס כלבים 
אבל ממש מפוצץ שם. הינו בפסח עם שוקי אבל הוא היה צריך להיות כל הזמן קשור כי עם ישראל היקר השאיר לו המון אוכל על הרצפה


----------

